# Hughes Led Module Anyone?



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a quick one gents.

Does anyone know where I can get a HUGHES LED MODULE for my 1976 Accurist? Have tried The Bay with no success, and would love to get this old lady up and running again. Old module is beyond repair.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

wrong forum IMO 

but I'm a LED nerd and have these available.

email me.

btw. what's wrong with the old one? they are repairable to some extent.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

azimuth_pl said:


> wrong forum IMO
> 
> but I'm a LED nerd and have these available.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Tried to email you on this forum but apparently you do not have enough posts.

You can contact me on street(dot)wise(at)ntlworld(dot)co(dot)uk

look forward to hearing from you.

regards.

btw have you among my favourite sellers on ebay, recommended by silverhawk


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for the message, email sent.

I need to spam more to reach 50 posts 

recommended by Paul? wow 

that's so nice, he's my favorite Electrician.


----------

